# New chinese stainless steel sling.



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

Ibougt this for a good price at Ali. 








I modded it a bit and tadaaa a little great pocket sling, its a bit heavier than my normal wood slings but i like it. 








Cut the dragon away. 








Added some camo wrapping, it was slippery. 
















Perfect! 
/uba


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Looks like a good mod!
I'd rather have the pinky hole myself. 
And that wrap makes every slingshot better!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That looks great! As much as I like the dragon, it would make a great spinner 🤠


----------



## Reyben Kim (Aug 30, 2021)

It looks great! Lots of interesting stainless steel slings on AliExpress, but I'm not a big fan of the ornate decorations. I much prefer simpler slingshots. The mod really took it to a next level


----------



## JimmyRustler2244 (Sep 20, 2021)

Nice! May have to pick one of these up 👍


----------

